# Theories of Musical Form



## Tikoo Tuba

Bach composed for the gears of the clock , a mechanical owl perhaps . And then , his mechanical
owl flies about the space of a grand cathedral . Music has it's architecture .


----------



## SONNET CLV

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Bach composed for the gears of the clock ,* a mechanical owl perhaps* . And then , his mechanical
> owl flies about the space of a grand cathedral . Music has it's architecture .


Are you sure you don't mean "bats in a belfry"? I sense them close to this thread.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

SONNET CLV said:


> Are you sure you don't mean "bats in a belfry"? I sense them close to this thread.


Seems you are thoughtless . Hope tomorrow is a better day for you .


----------



## Rogerx

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Seems you are thoughtless . Hope tomorrow is a better day for you .


Perhaps you are more polite then. :devil:


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

We may toy with absurdities .


----------



## Rogerx

Tikoo Tuba said:


> We may toy with absurdities .


I second that, starting with you.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Bach's clocks .


----------



## Guest

Tikoo Tuba said:


> *Bach composed for the gears of the clock* , a mechanical owl perhaps . And then , his mechanical owl flies about the space of a grand cathedral . Music has it's architecture .


Quite right, TT !! *Wilhelm Friedemann Bach* did indeed write for the "gears of the clock".


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

The ancient Norwegian Troll Music is now sounding very modern in form . Theory : their presence on
the internet touched us . The old Trolls were invoked . Love that music , but not talking to them or not much .


----------



## Bwv 1080

Tikoo Tuba said:


> The ancient Norwegian Troll Music is now sounding very modern in form.


I dunno, sounds old school to me


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Bwv 1080 said:


> I dunno, sounds old school to me


What's new ? Psychedielics ?


----------

